# Picked These Up at Bottle Show.



## hemihampton (Oct 3, 2021)

Went to a local Bottle show in Michigan Today. Only picked up a small group. My Favorite is the Killer Emerald Green, 7 up Green, what ever color you wanta call it but it's a bright cool looking Green. Rare & Mint to Boot. LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 3, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Went to a local Bottle show in Michigan Today. Only picked up a small group. My Favorite is the Killer Emerald Green, 7 up Green, what ever color you wanta call it but it's a bright cool looking Green. Rare & Mint to Boot. LEON.View attachment 230408View attachment 230409View attachment 230410View attachment 230411


Very nice, are bottle prices going up like everything else


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 3, 2021)

Wow that green blob top is a stunner!  Excellent condition too, it clearly was never buried.  Do you know what was in it?  I thought it was an unusual soda or beer at first but now I'm thinking it reminds me a lot of those colourful citrate of magnesia bottles a few US druggists used.  Bears a strong resemblance to some ginger beer bottles we got up here as well during the crown top era but I don't know of any in that style being in use that far back.  Regardless of what was in it, it's definitely a fantastic bottle!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 3, 2021)

As far as I know it's a Citrate of Magnesia Bottle. LEON.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 3, 2021)

*An attractive green bottle!  It's an interesting form, with those sharp shoulders.  I spent some effort to identify a bottle with those shoulders.  I concluded mine is British, because I got it in Guyana, a former British colony.  I'm glad to see an embossed sharp-shouldered example.  







*


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 3, 2021)

The The Dede

rich has a broken top but it's Super RARE from Reed City. 99.9% will come from East Saginaw. LEON.

rich has a broken top but it's Super RARE from Reed City. 99.9% will come from East Saginaw. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 3, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> As far as I know it's a Citrate of Magnesia Bottle. LEON.


Citrate definitely makes sense in that case, that's what it looks most like.  I was wondering if you'd say it was from a known bottler but if not then I think citrate is a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 3, 2021)

I need to go to a bottle show. It's probably better than stalking ebay all day. 

Excellent pickups! I am a fan of the blue beer to the left.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 3, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *An attractive green bottle!  It's an interesting form, with those sharp shoulders.  I spent some effort to identify a bottle with those shoulders.  I concluded mine is British, because I got it in Guyana, a former British colony.  I'm glad to see an embossed sharp-shouldered example.
> 
> View attachment 230412View attachment 230413View attachment 230414*




Yours looks very similar to the Elliman's Royal Embrocation veterinary med bottles, only much earlier.  I don't know if it has any connection to the US citrate bottles.  



According to this site: https://mhc.andornot.com/en/permalink/artifact8188 the product was first sold in 1847 however, so it's possible that your bottle is an earlier, unembossed Elliman's bottle.  It's also possible that the shape was a more common one in the mid-19th century but by the early 20th century it only remained in use by Elliman's because the shape had come to be associated with that product.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 3, 2021)

*Hemihampton is probably right in calling it a Citrate of Magnesia bottle.  Cowe in 1916 was selling drugs at 1080 Kercheval Avenue.  He had four male employees and no females.  That suggests that my bottle is also a magnesia bottle; that's why I had so much trouble tracking info on it.  I'm happy with that association.*


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 3, 2021)

*Thank you, CanadianBottles.  I will never know for sure what my bottle contained, but some sort of medical treatment is the best guess I've had in a long time.  I tried for a long time to squeeze this into a soda category, but even the British collectors didn't recognize it.*


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 3, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> As far as I know it's a Citrate of Magnesia Bottle. LEON.


Once again, I'm impressed with the knowledge here.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 3, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yours looks very similar to the Elliman's Royal Embrocation veterinary med bottles, only much earlier.  I don't know if it has any connection to the US citrate bottles.
> View attachment 230416
> According to this site: https://mhc.andornot.com/en/permalink/artifact8188 the product was first sold in 1847 however, so it's possible that your bottle is an earlier, unembossed Elliman's bottle.  It's also possible that the shape was a more common one in the mid-19th century but by the early 20th century it only remained in use by Elliman's because the shape had come to be associated with that product.


Coincedently I got that Ellimans Bottle boxed up somewhere. LEON.


----------



## klaatu (Oct 4, 2021)

The green slug plate is a very attractive bottle. The wires look pristine. Very nice pick up.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 4, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> I need to go to a bottle show. It's probably better than stalking ebay all day.
> 
> Excellent pickups! I am a fan of the blue beer to the left.


Still loads of great deal at the shows. Just not paying s/h is a large savings nowadays. I like to have the bottle in my hands before a purchase. I'm old school, you know, face to face, talking not texting. Hard to see the real bottle with mere pictures.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Still loads of great deal at the shows. Just not paying s/h is a large savings nowadays. I like to have the bottle in my hands before a purchase. I'm old school, you know, face to face, talking not texting. Hard to see the real bottle with mere pictures.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I really miss going to bottle shows, hopefully they'll be back up here last year.  Been cancelled for a while now due to covid, but even before that the ones I'd been going to in Montreal had gotten terrible in terms of almost everything being overpriced and almost no actual diggers seeming to set up tables anymore.  I just moved to a new city though and the show here is quite famous, so hoping I get a chance to go before long.  I went to the first record show I've been to since the pandemic the other day, so that's a good sign.  Are the shows running again down where you are?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 4, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I really miss going to bottle shows, hopefully they'll be back up here last year.  Been cancelled for a while now due to covid, but even before that the ones I'd been going to in Montreal had gotten terrible in terms of almost everything being overpriced and almost no actual diggers seeming to set up tables anymore.  I just moved to a new city though and the show here is quite famous, so hoping I get a chance to go before long.  I went to the first record show I've been to since the pandemic the other day, so that's a good sign.  Are the shows running again down where you are?


Yes they have, i went to Shupp's in Pa. in July. So only one this year for me also. I dug alot of stuff mostly the same old, same old, so I like to see what others in different areas are getting.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 4, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I really miss going to bottle shows, hopefully they'll be back up here last year.  Been cancelled for a while now due to covid, but even before that the ones I'd been going to in Montreal had gotten terrible in terms of almost everything being overpriced and almost no actual diggers seeming to set up tables anymore.  I just moved to a new city though and the show here is quite famous, so hoping I get a chance to go before long.  I went to the first record show I've been to since the pandemic the other day, so that's a good sign.  Are the shows running again down where you are?


Just went to Guns n Roses, Dead and Co. 3 days in a row. Every thing opened up.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Yes they have, i went to Shupp's in Pa. in July. So only one this year for me also. I dug alot of stuff mostly the same old, same old, so I like to see what others in different areas are getting.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Hopefully we'll be seeing the same thing here before too long.  Most things here have opened up by this point, I'm not sure if the shows are even prohibited anymore, so hopefully the big one that's usually held in the spring will go ahead next year if the organizers don't decide to cancel.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 4, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hopefully we'll be seeing the same thing here before too long.  Most things here have opened up by this point, I'm not sure if the shows are even prohibited anymore, so hopefully the big one that's usually held in the spring will go ahead next year if the organizers don't decide to cancel.


I got my fingers crossed for you and fellow collectors of the Great White North.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## K6TIM (Oct 6, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Went to a local Bottle show in Michigan Today. Only picked up a small group. My Favorite is the Killer Emerald Green, 7 up Green, what ever color you wanta call it but it's a bright cool looking Green. Rare & Mint to Boot. LEON.View attachment 230408View attachment 230409View attachment 230410View attachment 230411


Vary nice bottles like the blob green bottle is wonderful.All other are nice blue color.The broken one needs to be thrown away before you cut yourself.It's worth nothing!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 6, 2021)

I didn't pay anything for it. I'll take a extremely Rare Broken Bottle for Free.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 6, 2021)

K6TIM said:


> The broken one needs to be thrown away before you cut yourself.It's worth nothing!




I hope you're kidding.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> I hope you're kidding.



I don't think he is kidding, alot of People think that way, unfortunately.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 7, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I don't think he is kidding, alot of People think that way, unfortunately.




I have a bottle at my grandmothers house. It is shear from the shoulder, on down, almost in half. It has its crown top, and it has all of its embossing. It is an Ashland Brewing Company bottle, with beautiful script curving up and around the bottle. It is extremely rare, but it sits with my best bottles up there.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2021)

The Ashland sounds familiar, I think I got one. Is yours from Wisconsin or somewhere else? LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 8, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> The Ashland sounds familiar, I think I got one. Is yours from Wisconsin or somewhere else? LEON.


I think his is from PA.  He will probably let us know.


----------



## Nickneff (Oct 8, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Went to a local Bottle show in Michigan Today. Only picked up a small group. My Favorite is the Killer Emerald Green, 7 up Green, what ever color you wanta call it but it's a bright cool looking Green. Rare & Mint to Boot. LEON.View attachment 230408View attachment 230409View attachment 230410View attachment 230411


Nice i like. always like base my collection on color. I'm all about color they look fantastic when you have a nice white piece of plexiglass behind them with bright light behind it. it just lets the color shine it's really relaxing just looking at all the colors. Thanks for sharing


----------

